# Stuffed pork tenderloin ridiculousness!



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My girl had a friend pass away yesterday. Friends and family are gathering today so I'm a little under the gun to get this ready. I would prefer to smoke this, but I had to jack the oven up to get it done. 
I made a lattice bacon sheet. Sprinkle with blackening. Splay flat a 5 lb pork tenderloin and dust with blackening. Place loin on bacon lattice. The stuffing is pineapple chunks, mango purée, onion, jalapeño, and cream cheese with a light sprinkle of carribean jerk seasoning. Then roll her up and dust with blackening. Baste with BBQ sauce. She's foiled and in the oven right now. I will remove the foil after 2.5 hrs and let her finish. 




















I also have a 10 lbs shoulder in a Cajun boil that should finish about the same time.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss but man that looks good!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My apologies. There is also andouille sausage in the stuffing. 

Tank banger, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*You sir sure got the food covered.*
*Stepping up in awesome fashion.*

*You gal is blessed to have you.*
*Sorry for her loss.*

*PS: Did you split that thing open and insert the awesome sounding stuffing?*


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

How long and what temp do you cook it?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *PS: Did you split that thing open and insert the awesome sounding stuffing?*


*Never mind, I looked at the pics on a larger screen*


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

As I said, I was in a rush. 400 degrees for 2 hrs. Remove foil and finish to crisp bacon (this took an additional 15 min at 350 degrees. 

I thought I needed it ready to serve by 4. Turns out it is 6 pm. It looks ridiculously awesome right now. Not sure if the inside will make a worthy picture by 6 pm, but I will post it up after I get it carved open.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome! can't wait to see pics of the finished product. As said earlier, sorry for your loss.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Final product is amazing given the time constraints:


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry about your loss. Your meal looks fantastic though.....can you elaborate a little on proportions for your stuffing. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't measure anything, but a rough guesstimate:

Build bacon lattice big enough to wrap around tenderloin. About 3-4 inches exposed when laid out flat. 
1 lb cream cheese
1/4 of a pineapple diced
1 mango peeled, seeded, and puréed
1 andouille link chopped in a processor
2 fresh jalapeños diced fine, I seeded and cleaned the white flesh out to tone down the heat for the masses
1/4 cup fine diced yellow onion
2 tsp jerk seasoning


----------



## Synergy Fabricators (Feb 18, 2013)

*mmm*

This looks incredible! I think I'll try this over the weekend  Thanks for all the details. I'll post pictures if it turns out half as good as yours!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Synergy Fabricators said:


> This looks incredible! I think I'll try this over the weekend  Thanks for all the details.


*Yep, doing the same thing this weekand as well. Got one in the freeze. Thanks OP for posting this up!!!*


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You guys post up some pics when you get a chance. 

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------

